# My first art exhibition



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 30, 2009)

So this year I decided to participate in Washington D.C's largest Art Exhibition, which is open to all artists, from hobbyists to enthusiasts to professionals. The event is called *Artomatic* and it lasts from End May to 1st week of July.

People display all kinds of things there, from sculptures to art. We each get a wall and get to dress it the way we want and then dispaly the art there.

I put my my little sketches there and got some good response. The band also got to perform there last weekend.

The sketches I put up were the ones featured from HERE

You can see the pics I took thru the installation and some art pics HERE

This is what my wall looked like at the end of the installation:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

that's cool. i think i may try to improve my picture taking abilities and also my choice of subject and try to expose is there is an "open art day" here in Vienna, Austria. it would be good.

Are you planning on doing this again?


----------

